# Been building the past few months



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

And today I got some trees!




















I have documented the layout construction up to this point. If anyone is interested I can post pictures.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

:ttiwwop:

Always like to see build pics. :smilie_daumenpos:
Trees do make a big difference. 

Magic


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, you asked. Here goes!


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Starting to look like something now


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

rock...sort of...



















Foam insulation as trackbed. Cheaper than cork, plus I already had it.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

After this part I messed up the bridge. Currently working on a new one but I have kept this one in place for the time being so I can still run trains

First layer of paint on the riverbed. Still working to figure that out.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

That just about brings me to where I am now.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice progress pictures. Well done.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, those pics will be a lot of help for anyone just starting out
in the construction of their layout. Thank you for posting.

Don


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Hopefully someone will enjoy looking at them. Everyone seems to build differently, its cool to look and see how one goes about building.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Now you have enough pictures......................but not enough words.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Ill start from now, how about that.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you, I enjoyed looking at those! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

A couple POV pics from today. 

This is coming up the road to the warehouse











Looking out a passenger car window...got some white I need to cover over











From the hiking trail looking down onto a small pond. Someone let their hair get into the way










Turn a little to your left on the same trail and you come across the industrial area











Down a little to the pond











Continuing further on the trail, an angle of the roof...











On the opposite side of the tracks train watching











En route for Monday Night!


----------



## wnewbury (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Very inspirational ! As good as a $15 book.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

wnewbury said:


> Thanks for posting. Very inspirational ! As good as a $15 book.


Hey now theres an idea!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Inflation...ask for $150.

Looking good. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I like them!! Cool comments too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

big ed said:


> Inflation...ask for $150.
> 
> Looking good. :smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks Ed

Where do you hail from in New Jersey. I worked for the state for 19 years.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Exit 10 of the pike. 

EditedXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX (secret)
What did you do and where were you?


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Would rather keep the exact position private but I worked up in Trenton as an economist. Traveled from Allentown PA area. Retired and moved up to Vermont in the middle of nowhere and now work for the State up here as an economist. Guess things do not change much!


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Got the new engine today. I really like it. Bachmann. Looks great, runs flawlessly compared to what I have now. Wish they made a New England Central engine in another number though. I would like to have two of them. 






































Working on the river some more. Second try is looking better






































Some fine details are being added as I find stuff packed away





























A little thing goes a long way


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Shadowplayer said:


> Would rather keep the exact position private but I worked up in Trenton as an economist. Traveled from Allentown PA area. Retired and moved up to Vermont in the middle of nowhere and now work for the State up here as an economist. Guess things do not change much!


When you retire you should just play with the trains! Relax and enjoy. 
Hmmm, secret, OK, Professor _______ from Princeton University? 

Ok.....I edited my reply too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is this the one you messed up on? Where the top decking you mean?

Some of the supports on this look a little crooked?
I think it would look better with a more uniformed spacing in between the supports? Most had a set distance in the spacing.

Maybe install some kind of base at the bottom? Maybe set them on concrete bases?
Or maybe some cross bracing is needed too?

If I was the engineer, I would be afraid to cross that trestled span. 
It doesn't look sturdy enough to handle the kind of weight that would cross it?

The other bridge looks nice and sturdy.:thumbsup:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

big ed said:


> View attachment 38887
> 
> Maybe install some kind of base at the bottom? Maybe set them on concrete bases?
> Or maybe some cross bracing is needed too?
> ...


Cross bracing (in the direction of the train traveling) is definitely what is missing. The whole bridge could fold down flat -- if pushed by a locomotive force.

Look at real railroad bridges. Supports like yours are usually either (1) square all the way from the tracks to the ground -- with cross bracing in both directions, or (2) triangular (in side view) with two vertical supports and the base making a triangle. The triangle is automatically cross-braced, but usually has some horizontal bracing to make it more secure.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I am currently rebuilding that whole section. Its a real pain in the *** to do. There were 5 other attempts before this that cracked under the weight of a heavier engine. I made that up quick to I could get the track done and wire it up. I will reuse the bed of the bridge, well, most parts of it. Need to take some sandpaper, smooth out the sides and line it like the other pieces. It also came out with a hump in it which causes problems with a couple cars coming uncoupled. 

All part of the experience!


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

The history looks great. Well done.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice photo series.. Looks good!


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

After a great weekend in State College Pennsylvania visiting family and watching Penn State kick some Temple *** with 100,000 other people, I return home to find a new guitar in the mail (which was closed...) and a model railroad with more work to be done. Back to work. Got the base of the mountain down, the next couple days will be watering and cutting to form it a bit better. Starting to fill in some missing details too. Running a little short on materials so I might have to start thinking about postponing work till after the holidays. Some pics of this weeks and next weeks projects

I will make this look really nice. 



















Filled in some background scenery by the edge of the bridge










Plaster dried while I was gone, and painting started










This is tonights goal. I am going to fill in at least the grass here so I can pour more water tonight




















A road leading to nowhere...well it will be










The corner as it sits now. The small lower area will be filled with water










A giant rock face will be placed here, and the hole through the foam will be a road. A bridge will be connected somehow to the opening and propped up on the side. I am not sure yet if this bridge will be something I have now (making it a road bridge) or a walkway bridge for pedestrians.










Backside of the road leading to nowhere


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Some updates from yesterday










Decided to make this a tunnel for something, started to carve it out a bit more










And the wind cries Mary










Oh, my bridge snapped again from trying to run three engines at once...
I made a very quick, very temporary repair, but I really need to finish up the new one. One more section is done, 4 to go


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Couple more things from today. First, new engine

Its the Norfolk Southern on the right











Second, the tunnel area got a bridge today

Still a work in progress











And finally, my first ever attempt at weathering

There is a rust color paint on there as well that looks a lot better in person but did not show up much in the pics. When the paint dries I will recoat it a bit thicker


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Looking good. Love the rock faces. :appl:


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks!

Todays project


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Some work from today. Finally figured out how to make rock faces. 

But first, a before and after pic

Before



















To this






































So how?

Well, started with some plaster molds of the rocks. I only have 2 different molds right now, but I have ordered more. The entire riverbed will be lined like this as well as the other side of this hill thing.

Same mold, just flipped upside down. Hard to tell its the same.






































It is recommended that the molds be secured using plaster sheets, but after trying it, I realized hot glue is better. Much easier to get the mold exact, and any cracks or holes get filled up with bushes.

After the first layer of paint. I used three different kinds of paint, Burnt Umber, Yellow Orcher and Black. I did the black first, then let it sit in. 










I applied the black with a small detail brush, then used a foam pad to dip a mixture of the paints and water. The water seemed to help the color stay in the plaster. The black really faded to grey even after just a few short minutes. 










After the other two paints were applied. I started this out with the intention of the color being more grey than rust, but I really like how the final product turned out.




























Amazing what a little scenery detail can do





















And to finish off the night, NS GP38-2 #5246 laying idle till tomorrow.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

EXCELLENT!!! Nice progression pics of your work, and good descriptions. Appreciate you sharing your work. :appl:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice progress on the layout........
Now, concerning football, why don't you go back to Slappy Valley this Saturday and see how the Kitteny Lions do against a REAL football team. Chances are pretty good the PSU quarterback will spend most of the afternoon on his back, but good luck. 
Bob


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Its not going to be a pretty game. The loss to Illinois was disgraceful, it was the Maryland game all over again. Tough season its been, but dont be surprised if the score is closer than you think.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

New engines came today. 4-8-4 runs great, no problems there. But the Challenger has some problems on the 18 inch turns.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Just because I cant run it doesnt mean its not fun to look at!


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Started work on the other rock face


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think the rocks are very real looking. Nice colors. The trees and grassy areas look good too. You're doing great! Oh, by the way...good-looking loco!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice work.

Some scenes look almost like a photograph
of a real vista.

Don


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

A couple of quick updates here.


I havent done all that much since the last update. I did make the decision to get some more color in the layout, I think it came out pretty good.















































Also started working on some new rock molds, but forgot to buy plaster too, so I am waiting on that.












Basically, I want to work on the back mountain next. It will be filled with rocks and cliffs, I am going to start cutting that out pretty soon. The foliage will be a mix of both fall trees and tall pines. I plan on a lot more of the fall foliage, I really do like the look of it. I also want to lay down pavement for the gravel road. Once that is on, I will weather it then work on the small details around the warehouse. I also want to find a good small steam engine I can run short (2 or 3 car) trains around with. If anyone has a suggestion for something like that, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Shadowplayer, I have a suggestion on your colors. Since you are having so many autumn colored trees, perhaps adding some touches of yellows to the grasses would look more realistic too. Fall where I live usually means drier ground, hence the grasses begin to show fading green and increased shades of yellow as they cure.

Your layout sure looks nice!


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I went to the hobby shop to look for colored grasses, but they didnt have any. Its been added to the "to buy" list


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Time to finally get started on this thing.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

looks good.... time well spent ..


----------



## Dward (Jan 7, 2015)

This is simply amazing and inspiring!

ed


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Well...that's a use for a 4x12 Marshall cabinet I didn't expect! Love the scenery on the layout.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks dsertdog!

I cant use the cab anymore for a workbench, it has a head on it now...

It worked great, it was the perfect height to work on.


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, I was cleaning out under the table yesterday and I found this wonderful plaster cloth type stuff rolled up in a box. I found 2 rolls of it. Naturally I tried it out, and I cannot say enough about how easy it makes terra forming. I would have done my entire layout with it if I knew about this stuff before I started. 

The 2 rolls went quickly, but I got this troublesome side figured out and tamed down. I got some plaster casts drying right now. I just need to order paint for the rocks and it will look like something.




























Kinda blurry but this stuff makes filling in cracks a billion times easier







































Since these pictures I painted the cloth earth undercoat colored. Should be dry by morning



Some all around shots that I liked

Imagine a beautiful sunset casting these shadows










I need to find a purpose for the open space between the junk pile and the treeline on the right. Its about 6 inches of nothing right now


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I kept saying I was going to rebuild the bridge.

Well, I am finally getting around to it,. Got the design all sketched out, now all I have to do is build the thing.


Easier said than done, a lot of fine cutting. Nothing hard, just time consuming.

Ive since changed my idea, instead of the inside crosses, I will do them on the outside, one per side. Will speed up the process for sure.

I played around with some different designs, including specially cut pieces, but for doing 12 of these per piece of track I dont think so.

Going to keep going at it the next few weeks, hopefully will have the entire bridge done by the end of May


Here is my design










The final product. Its a rough cut, mostly to see how I like the look. 

Like I said the middle crosses will now be fill pieces on the outside. 

And the next bunch of them will actually be even on both sides.













I also got the side of the layout prepped for scenery. Went with a full rock cliff, now just waiting on some glue so I can add bushes and such.


Before



















After










Since these pictures were taken I made a bunch of small bolder type rocks to fill in the larger gaps. Grass, dirt, loose rock and bushes will make up the rest of the space










Got this little ledge finally glued in, thats been bothering me since I put the first rocks up.



















Round one of the molds during painting










Thats about all I have done, I got lazy for awhile and was just running trains without working on the layout itself. I am really excited about the new bridge, I think it will look great, painted up rusty brown.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The little ledge came out really nice.
Good luck with the bridge. 

Magic


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Progress has slowed considerably since the weather got nice, but a couple rainy days in a row made for some extra time.


I started working on filling in the cliff area.





































This little corner was bothering me, I hated seeing the wire.

So I went from this










To this










To this



















Nice little turnout, even put some glue on the bottom, dipped the terminal in grass to get a weeds effect. Pretty happy with how it turned out. The flat area above it will be covered by some sort of building, but I cant figure out what yet.











Next few days look pretty rainy, hopefully can get the rest of the cliff area finished up so I can really get moving with the new bridge. The plan is simple enough, but its very precise time consuming work.


----------



## rhikdavis (May 19, 2015)

Flippin sweet...


----------

